# 3/23 gmr



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Finally the river is back down to fishable, just a bit off color. With snow and horrible weather back in the forcast I decided to dam hop my way up the GMR today. I ended up hitting three dams catching a few fish at each one. Plus snaring two suckers on jigs and catching a redhorse and golden sucker fairly on smoke metalflake grubs. The saugeyes seemed to like an orange and yellow three inch grub the best. I switched back and forth between a 1/4 and 3/8 ounce jighead depending on the depth and current. I also saw more fish and minnows working than I have all winter. Things are slowly waking up.  At one dam someone had dumped out their nightcrawlers when they left and a great blue heron was feeding on them and let me walk right up within twenty feet. pretty cool. Every saugeye was on some sort of current break or seam and not really in any sort of slack water. I think I ended up with a half dozen, all on grubs.


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

nice catch! its nice to see someone having some success!


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Nice eyes brother! You got a pic of that golden sucker?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

That hat. I enjoy it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nice job great looking healthy fish love the river bites.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

nice fish osg, thanks for the post


----------



## blindcop204 (Apr 25, 2012)

And i'm fired up and ready for some river fishing! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Wow, those are some fat ones for sure. 
I might try to get out before the white death hits.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

I was out yesterday..... No luck on three stops as well..... I also got slightly annoyed as I need to restock my gear..... I had absolutely no 1/2oz jigs and thus as soon as my line hit the water down river like the indy 500 it went..... I take it that the 1/2oz jig is nearly a must?

Also swore I had bright color soft baits..... Had only one color a bright yellow and nothing else bright to offer...... It was great to get out regardless though......


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

meyers9163 said:


> I had absolutely no 1/2oz jigs and thus as soon as my line hit the water down river like the indy 500 it went..... I take it that the 1/2oz jig is nearly a must?.


I used a heavy jighead yeaterdaymore than I have all winter. The current was strong.If your fishing where your not going to hang up too bad you can tie two quarter ounce heads on in tandem in heavier current if you dont have heavier ones. Especially if the waters off color and you can use braid and get your jigheads back if you hang up.


----------



## meyers9163 (Apr 1, 2010)

Thanks Steve..... Makes sense.... I thought about adding a weight. I didn't though thinking it'd mess the presentation up..... Should have tried but didn't.... Just got back home with a good supply of 1/2 and 3/8oz jig heads and more bright colors.....  

Was the current yesterday normal or did it appear stronger then your normal day? I have no point of reference thus my question......


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

meyers9163 sending you a pm


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Matulemj said:


> That hat. I enjoy it.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It was almost cold enough to wear my elmer fudd hat but you would just think I was copying you. I think my 2013 goal is to post as many different hats as possible.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> It was almost cold enough to wear my elmer fudd hat but you would just think I was copying you. I think my 2013 goal is to post as many different hats as possible.


It's not copying. It's a revolution!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

nice eye... wish the cold would go way and bring on the warm


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I had already given up on the idea of fishing this weekend with the forecasts and work schedule. I knew as soon as I walked out my door Saturday to pick up some stuff I had made the wrong decision.

Good job, OSG, getting out when the window of opportunity was open. :good:


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

E_Lin said:


> Good job, OSG, getting out when the window of opportunity was open. :good:


Its obviously never warming up again. I'm thinking of breeding sled dogs. I wonder if the two miamis will end up having arctic char or maybe taimen. I dont think carabou are going to be as fun as whitetails to bowhunt though...


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Its obviously never warming up again. I'm thinking of breeding sled dogs. I wonder if the two miamis will end up having arctic char or maybe taimen. I dont think carabou are going to be as fun as whitetails to bowhunt though...


it's going to over the weeknd


----------



## Cincyghosthunter (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice saugs. I'm going to try a couple of places on the GMR Saturday.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Its obviously never warming up again. I'm thinking of breeding sled dogs. I wonder if the two miamis will end up having arctic char or maybe taimen. I dont think carabou are going to be as fun as whitetails to bowhunt though...


On the plus side, from what I've seen on TV, the taimen is an awesome fish to go after. It was even the subject of a "River Monsters" episode. I could get into that...


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Cincyghosthunter said:


> Nice saugs. I'm going to try a couple of places on the GMR Saturday.


From personal experience I can say beware of the river under the bridge at Blue Rock Rd. Under better condions that these it is a great place to sacrifice lures to the river gods. When the water is up like it is now... All I'm saying is bring a lot of baits if you are planning to go there...


----------

